# Pictures of my apartment



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2020)

*Here are a few pictures I have taken.  None of the bedroom yet, still unpacking clothes

  


*


----------



## Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

You mentioned you don't have much counter space. If the is a home depot near you you might want to check out this.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Prepac-...ble-Melamine-Work-Surface-WED-1636/203055488?

looking at the kitchen pic it could fit where the trash can is. A little more counter &  storage where the trash can is. Home depot has a variety of storage cabinets that may work out for you.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2020)

@Knight Thanks for suggestion. I will definatly take a look at one


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Good luck with your new apartment Marie! Have fun decorating it. *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm very excited for you, Marie. It has always been enjoyable moving in and decorating a new place


----------



## Pepper (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks very comfortable Marie.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice Marie!

I'm glad that the move is behind you and you can concentrate on your new home.

I like the kitchen and open floorplan.  At this point in our life, we don't need more cupboards or counter space just a few take out menus from local restaurants. 

I finally got rid of my large trash can and settled on two small plastic wastebaskets that fit in the cupboard under the kitchen sink.  I use one for garbage and the other for recyclables.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 19, 2020)

@Marie5656


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## bingo (Oct 19, 2020)

home sweet  smaller home


----------



## Leann (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice. Welcome to this next chapter in your life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Here are a few pictures I have taken.  None of the bedroom yet, still unpacking clothes
> 
> View attachment 129039 View attachment 129040
> 
> ...


Marie, very nice photos of your new apartment, looks very warm and welcoming.  Is that the living room in the bottom picture, nice big window there?  Wishing you a bright future and lots of happiness in your new home.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2020)

Enjoy your new home Marie ... life should be easier now.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2020)

Welcome to your new home.  Enjoy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2020)

@SeaBreeze . Yes, my living room. I realize my dining table does not show. You can just see a chair back.

Window looks out on a park across the street


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Window looks out on a park across the street


Perfect!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice. I hope you will be very happy in your new home. I'm glad you have a view of a park.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Oct 19, 2020)

I like the open space also.... and the bright window...  won't be long before you don't have time for your virtual friends here.... you will have new friends.....  Hope you love it there.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## MFP (Oct 19, 2020)

Knight said:


> You mentioned you don't have much counter space. If the is a home depot near you you might want to check out this.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Prepac-...ble-Melamine-Work-Surface-WED-1636/203055488?
> 
> looking at the kitchen pic it could fit where the trash can is. A little more counter &  storage where the trash can is. Home depot has a variety of storage cabinets that may work out for you.


I could use one of those at my place, too. Thankyou!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 19, 2020)

Happy to hear you've settled in now.  Best wishes for your new life there.


----------



## 911 (Oct 20, 2020)

Actually, I have heard and read that more and more seniors are giving up their home and moving into an apartment. That's what my wife said she will do when I am gone. (We didn't talk about what I will do if she goes first. I think she may be up to something.)


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> @Knight Thanks for suggestion. I will definatly take a look at one


There are also a variety of portable islands or moving countertops available in different shapes and styles that are quite handy and affordable.
Welcome home Maria


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 20, 2020)

*Thanks for the suggestions of the carts, but looking at the spot that was suggested (where my garbage can is) that spot would not be wide enough for one. I actually had one at my old place, and gave it away to one of the people who was helping me pack.

True, I have little counter space, but between the counter, and my kitchen table, I have enough room for meal prep for myself, and the only other appliance I would ever have out is my slow cooker when I use it. And I can just move the Convection oven over a bit.

So, for right now, I think I will be fine.*


----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2020)

It is nice. Looks like you have a lot of room. Be happy in your new place, Marie!


----------



## Jules (Oct 20, 2020)

It’ll be fun getting a feel for your home and finding new things that make it even more cozy.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------

